# Does anyone have the DCS Wok Burner?



## jaime (Jan 2, 2002)

I am in the process of redoing our house, and I am hoping to install a stand alone wok burner. The DCS burner seems to be one of the most powerful and the most economical. Does anyone have any experiences they can share about this product or any other standalone wok burner?

-Jaime


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Welcome jaime,

It's difficult to find multiple reviews on this but here are some links you may find insightful:

Wok Burners

The Grills of Summer: Testing the Latest High-End Grills

complaints.com

epinions.com


----------



## jaime (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks for the tips. Someone must own one of these wok burners! There are many compnaies (3 or 4?) selling standalone residential wok burners, yet I can't seem to find anyone who has one!

-Jaime


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

jaime,

These might be a little more specific for what you're looking for:

Thoughts on wok burners.


----------

